# No Tipping Policy



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi, I'm a newbie here and it's Day 10 Driving for Uber. Call me naive, but I'm telling my riders that I have a "No Tipping Policy". I tell tell them (and mean it) that I do it for the joy of serving. There is something about helping a lady with her groceries after telling her, "I have a No Tipping Policy, so I'm doing this for the joy of serving you." It FEELS GOOD to help people for FREE and they are often SHOCKED that they are getting something for nothing. 

Like a newbie, I'm giving my riders Water, Yummy Orange Life Savers, Screen Wipes for their phone, Chargers for their android or iPhone, Tissues and Hand Sanitizer, oh, and Barf Bags. 

A curious thing is happening and I think it's because I am giving them one more thing: the Pleasure of Giving. 

This policy has had nothing but positive results. The rider gets a ride without stressing about if or what to tip me, so that gives them the freedom to give from their heart, not out of obligation. It actually makes them feel good when they leave my car, so the tips I DO get can be generous.

The lady I helped with groceries ran out of her house to grab me before getting in my car, she passed $15, for a short trip from the food store. 

I'm wondering what you folks think about this policy. Am I being foolish?


----------



## Lunger (Sep 13, 2017)

This cringe-worthy post aside.... Why would you deny other people 'The Pleasure Of Giving' when you enjoy it so?


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

Hmm is that a rhetorical post? 
Exactly. To me, The Driver and the Rider are BOTH getting "The Pleasure of Giving". When the "obligation" is removed (and they are CONVINCED it has been removed), it opens up a whole new experience for the rider. Granted, many people are oblivious and just get out of the car and go their merry way, but that is fine with me too.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I am the same way, but I actually mean it when I say please don't tip me. If they push the issue I one star them and move on.


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

For me, when they push it (at the end of the ride), I say "Thank you so much!" 
If it's at the beginning of the ride then it turns into a pretty deep conversation. These are the ones that will actually give more, because they are released from that default "guilty feeling". They can't comprehend getting something for nothing. When they understand the WHY behind the policy, they always seem surprised. I still get tips. I never say, "DON'T TIP ME", but rather, "I drive for the joy of serving you. It's my pleasure to help you get to where you want to go and while you are getting there, I don't want you stressing about tipping me." Yet, I also won't rob them of the joy of the blessing that comes from giving, but I leave it up to them, not some tradition or obligation.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Bloodboughtson said:


> For me, when they push it (at the end of the ride), I say "Thank you so much!"
> If it's at the beginning of the ride then it turns into a pretty deep conversation. These are the ones that will actually give more, because they are released from that default "guilty feeling". They can't comprehend getting something for nothing. When they understand the WHY behind the policy, they always seem surprised. I still get tips. I never say, "DON'T TIP ME", but rather, "I drive for the joy of serving you. It's my pleasure to help you get to where you want to go and while you are getting there, I don't want you stressing about tipping me." Yet, I also won't rob them of the joy of the blessing that comes from giving, but I leave it up to them, not some tradition or obligation.


They are not getting something for nothing though, they are paying the agreed fee for the agreed service. They simply are not giving you more than was agreed for the service.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bloodboughtson said:


> Call me naive


Okay..... you're naive.
Would you like us to call you a troll also?


----------



## Transporter_011 (Feb 3, 2018)

Bloodboughtson said:


> For me, when they push it (at the end of the ride), I say "Thank you so much!"
> If it's at the beginning of the ride then it turns into a pretty deep conversation. These are the ones that will actually give more, because they are released from that default "guilty feeling". They can't comprehend getting something for nothing. When they understand the WHY behind the policy, they always seem surprised. I still get tips. I never say, "DON'T TIP ME", but rather, "I drive for the joy of serving you. It's my pleasure to help you get to where you want to go and while you are getting there, I don't want you stressing about tipping me." Yet, I also won't rob them of the joy of the blessing that comes from giving, but I leave it up to them, not some tradition or obligation.


I had a guy try and tip me $2 dollars cash yesterday on an uber black run. I picked this dude up from a $15 million dollar estate in Carlton Woods and took him to the airport 50 minutes away. I just told him "Hey, man. Don't bother. You clearly need it more than I do."

ZING!!! That's that uber life yo!!


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

We'll, there is something else floating around the car than than an agreed upon service. There is an expectation, an assumption that if I give them an excellent ride, they should compensate me. I want to remove that expectation so they are free to do what they want. I am driving for them, not the tip. Once that is expressed, people respond. It has opened up some quiet people.


Uberfunitis said:


> They are not getting something for nothing though, they are paying the agreed fee for the agreed service. They simply are not giving you more than was agreed for the service.





Uber's Guber said:


> Okay..... you're naive.
> Would you like us to call you a troll also?


Help me out, why a Troll?



Transporter_011 said:


> I had a guy try and tip me $2 dollars cash yesterday on an uber black run. I picked this dude up from a $15 million dollar estate in Carlton Woods and took him to the airport 50 minutes away. I just told him "Hey, man. Don't bother. You clearly need it more than I do."
> 
> ZING!!! That's that uber life yo!!


Yup! I had a drunk lady get dropped off at a cheap apartment give me $5 after driving a few blocks from the bar. She said, "The rich never tip as much as the poor!"


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Bloodboughtson said:


> We'll, there is something else floating around the car than than an agreed upon service. There is an expectation, an assumption that if I give them an excellent ride, they should compensate me.


You are already being compensated for that excellent service in the form of the fare being paid. The expectation of most passengers is that fare is just and complete compensation for the service rendered so there is no need for additional compensation in the form of a bribe (tip)


----------



## driveformoney (Feb 21, 2018)

wow you people are for real? this is a service industry tipping is part of it bo wonder people don't tio its cause people like you!


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

Each of us is driving for a reason. Getting your tips is on you, not because of what I or anyone else does. If someone is just in it for the money and only the money, then the rider will feel that. My reason for driving for Uber is to bridge the gap in my budget since my wife lost her job, but, the reason I drive for everyone who gets in my car is for them and I do let them know that. It's like this: a guy brings home a bouquet of flowers that he bought for his girl. She is excited to see them and asks, "Why did you buy me flowers?" then the guy says, "Because someone is paying me to.". His girl doesn't talk to him for the rest if the night. The guy next door does the same thing, but when he answers his girl, he says, "Because it gives me pleasure do something beautiful for you!" and he means it, these 2 lived happily ever after. With me the rider has to pay for the trip, but it gives me pleasure to make their trip better without any other incentives. Please know, I still gets tips and I still accept them.


----------



## K-pax (Oct 29, 2016)

I don't 'ask' for tips, but I NEVER turn them down when I get them. I also tip people any time the option is available. Service industry people tend to be good about tipping other service industry people. I don't understand why some people seem to think tipping is evil. It's a reward for good service. A sign of appreciation that someone is working hard to make your day better. Why would you work a service job unless you need the income? It makes sense that people who go above and beyond are rewarded with a better living than people who don't bother. There is nothing at all wrong with tipping.


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

I absolutely agree, I just brought a couple to New York and explained that I work for the joy serving not tips before taking them there. They in return gave me a $20 tip on the app, because we had such a great time and I could tell they were at ease.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Sigh...


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Bloodboughtson said:


> I absolutely agree, I just brought a couple to New York and explained that I work for the joy serving not tips before taking them there. They in return gave me a $20 tip on the app, because we had such a great time and I could tell they were at ease.


Egads... call Uber and report a problem with the Fare...
You need the refund that hideous cash ASAP!
Alternatively, I have a paypal.me account you can send it to?


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Bloodboughtson said:


> I work for the joy serving


First name Jeeves, last name Butler.


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

OH wait I've changed. I really don't care about what I do or whether I'm fulfilled in doing it. I just care about the money. I only care about the people in my car if they tip me. The rest are scum. Even if they tip me, they are just a source of income. Ugh, I'm getting depressed just writing this. I know everyone falls somewhere between caring about their rider and just caring about the rider's wallet. I just prefer to be happy in what I do while I'm making some extra income and maybe, just maybe, making a positive impact on the people that get in my car. What the heck is wrong with that?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am the same way, but I actually mean it when I say please don't tip me. If they push the issue I one star them and move on.


Obtuse



Uberfunitis said:


> They are not getting something for nothing though, they are paying the agreed fee for the agreed service. They simply are not giving you more than was agreed for the service.


Blah blah blah. When will you have something worthwhile to say?



Uberfunitis said:


> You are already being compensated for that excellent service in the form of the fare being paid. The expectation of most passengers is that fare is just and complete compensation for the service rendered so there is no need for additional compensation in the form of a bribe (tip)


Obtuse......and lonely in your little world.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Obtuse
> 
> Blah blah blah. When will you have something worthwhile to say?


I see that you find it worthwhile enough to respond to.

We are all independent, if you want tips, good for you. I do not want them and I am free to rate passengers according to my subjective criteria just as you are.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I see that you find it worthwhile enough to respond to.
> 
> We are all independent, if you want tips, good for you. I do not want them and I am free to rate passengers according to my subjective criteria just as you are.


No, incorrect. You insult hard working people with your twisted logic. You have no grounds and/or right to do so. So just go away.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> No, incorrect. You insult hard working people with your twisted logic. You have no grounds and/or right to do so. So just go away.


Who am I insulting, I have not made this personal I attack the institution of tipping. I have no intention of going away any time soon.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Who am I insulting, I have not made this personal I attack the institution of tipping. I have no intention of going away any time soon.


Same here.
Go away


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Same here.
> Go away


Thank you for your kind advice, at this time I have decided not to follow your advice, thank you very much for your concern.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

Bloodboughtson said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie here and it's Day 10 Driving for Uber. Call me naive, but I'm telling my riders that I have a "No Tipping Policy". I tell tell them (and mean it) that I do it for the joy of serving. There is something about helping a lady with her groceries after telling her, "I have a No Tipping Policy, so I'm doing this for the joy of serving you." It FEELS GOOD to help people for FREE and they are often SHOCKED that they are getting something for nothing.
> 
> Like a newbie, I'm giving my riders Water, Yummy Orange Life Savers, Screen Wipes for their phone, Chargers for their android or iPhone, Tissues and Hand Sanitizer, oh, and Barf Bags.
> 
> ...


 This is a crank post, right?? Surely you are not serious!! There are some of us who are driving to make money and not serve the public or the riders. Give yourself three months and then write and tell us how you feel about wanting to serve the riders.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Thank you for your kind advice, at this time I have decided not to follow your advice, thank you very much for your concern.


My pleasure.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> This is a crank post, right?? Surely you are not serious!! There are some of us who are driving to make money and not serve the public or the riders. Give yourself three months and then write and tell us how you feel about wanting to serve the riders.


Been doing uber and lyft for over a year now and still enjoy giving good service to the riders. Making money while important is not my primary motivator in doing Uber or Lyft.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Been doing uber and lyft for over a year now and still enjoy giving good service to the riders. Making money while important is not my primary motivator in doing Uber or Lyft.


Fine. Then do not discourage tipping as you are stepping on toes of other drivers. Rather, tell the pax to pass the tip on to the next driver. Now do you see how your selfishness impacts others? Probably not, I suspect!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Fine. Then do not discourage tipping as you are stepping on toes of other drivers. Rather, tell the pax to pass the tip on to the next driver. Now do you see how your selfishness impacts others? Probably not I suspect!


I have every intention to discourage tipping in any way that I have available it is a horrible system and it costs me more money than I get. It is in my self serving interest to continue to discourage tipping in all forms.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have every intention to discourage tipping in any way that I have available it is a horrible system and it costs me more money than I get. It is in my self serving interest to continue to discourage tipping in all forms.


Your selfish, obtuse and angry at being maligned. 
Your agony is self-inflicted. Only you can seek help.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Your selfish, obtuse and angry at being maligned.
> Your agony is self-inflicted. Only you can seek help.


I am perfectly happy in my endeavor to be the force of change, it actually brings me immense joy.


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

Again, I have to say, we are all driving for our own reasons. I didn't start this thread to discourage tipping, but to reveal a different way that may not be understandable, therefore it has become mock-worthy. I guess we have to be conformists and tow the line and not do something radical. Gotta keep my head down and follow everyone else.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am perfectly happy in my endeavor to be the force of change, it actually brings me immense joy.


My point proven! 
LOL
OMG.
Btw, please tell me your are NOT a Marine?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> My point proven!
> LOL
> OMG.
> Btw, please tell me your are NOT a Marine?


You had a point? What point is it that you think that you have proved. That I am self serving? there is no point to make on that one as I have admitted to that already.

I have no intention of talking about my life outside of this forum and ride share.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You had a point? What point is it that you think that you have proved. That I am self serving? there is no point to make on that one as I have admitted to that already.
> 
> I have no intention of talking about my life outside of this forum and ride share.





Uberfunitis said:


> You had a point? What point is it that you think that you have proved. That I am self serving? there is no point to make on that one as I have admitted to that already.
> 
> I have no intention of talking about my life outside of this forum and ride share.


K, thats' a no.
Stop embarrassing yourself and more importantly, the Corp. How dare you use that avatar!


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

I'm curious, what do the Noble Marines have to do with this?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Bloodboughtson said:


> I'm curious, what do the Noble Marines have to do with this?


Ask Uberfunitis.


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

This is the impression I'm getting from this site. "Do it like we do or we will cut you down!"


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Bloodboughtson said:


> This is the impression I'm getting from this site. "Do it like we do or we will cut you down!"


See, its' like this: "opinions are like a_______s, everybody has one"


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> K, thats' a no.
> Stop embarrassing yourself


I feel no embarrassment in my endeavor to stop tipping.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I feel no embarrassment in my endeavor to stop tipping.


That is fine. Just stop pretending to be, or have any connection to the Marines.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> That is fine. Just stop pretending to be, or have any connection to the Marines.


I have made no assertion one way or the other, as to the Gadsden Flag there are many modern uses of it that have nothing to do with the marines one way or the other.


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> That is fine. Just stop pretending to be, or have any connection to the Marines.


I know what the symbol means. I guess you have "The right way to talk about Marines too?" Tell me, you are a Marine so you know all about them and how they should drive an Uber. You know someone who was or is a Marine so you are an authority on how a Marine should drive an Uber. This all sounds a little like communism.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have made no assertion one way or the other, as to the Gadsden Flag there are many modern uses of it that have nothing to do with the marines one way or the other.


Surr, sure! 
Such self-inflicted embarrassment. SMH


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Surr, sure!
> Such self-inflicted embarrassment. SMH


Stop projecting, I feel no embarrassment.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Bloodboughtson said:


> I know what the symbol means. I guess you have "The right way to talk about Marines too?" Tell me, you are a Marine so you know all about them and how they should drive an Uber. You know someone who was or is a Marine so you are an authority on how a Marine should drive an Uber. This all sounds a little like communism.


No self-respecting individual would embarrass themselves, and drag the Marines alongside. Except our unique member. Thank you.



Uberfunitis said:


> Stop projecting, I feel no embarrassment.


Of course you don't. You are obtuse.
Now that we have that settled, lets' move on.


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

Yulli Yung said:


> There are *some* of us who are driving to make money and not serve the public or the riders. Give yourself three months and then write and tell us how you feel about wanting to serve the riders.


Well SOME of us are driving for OTHER reasons, and yes, maybe to serve the public or the riders. So cut SOME of us a little slack. We aren't taking any money out of your pocket or encouraging the rider not to tip you.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Now that we have that settled, lets' move on.


Awesome, now to the next tipping discussion I go!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Bloodboughtson said:


> Well SOME of us are driving for OTHER reasons, and yes, maybe to serve the public or the riders. So cut SOME of us a little slack. We aren't taking any money out of your pocket or encouraging the rider not to tip you.


I disagree.
Discouraging tipping impacts other drivers. Do you drive in a tourist-heavy market? Well I do.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Bloodboughtson said:


> Well SOME of us are driving for OTHER reasons, and yes, maybe to serve the public or the riders. So cut SOME of us a little slack. We aren't taking any money out of your pocket or encouraging the rider not to tip you.


I am actively encouraging riders not to tip, I also encourage the end of tipping completely in all fields.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Awesome, now to the next tipping discussion I go!


Good. Go to a different website.


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> No self-respecting individual would embarrass themselves, and drag the Marines alongside. Except our unique member. Thank you.
> 
> What is so embarrassing about having Joy to serve? Would you rather we be depressed complainers?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am actively encouraging riders not to tip, I also encourage the end of tipping completely in all fields.


Good luck with that.
Good to see you focus your energy on such imperative causes!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Well I’ll be got dammed.. corporate finally made a troll account


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Good. Go to a different website.


I think I will stay here, I feel my presence is needed greatly here, you specifically make me feel like I should stick around more.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Ok. I will not play your game.



Uberfunitis said:


> I think I will stay here, I feel my presence is needed greatly here, you specifically make me feel like I should stick around more.


Same here.
I will always be above you.


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> I disagree.
> Discouraging tipping impacts other drivers. Do you drive in a tourist-heavy market? Well I do.


I DON'T discourage tipping OTHER drivers or service providers. If your threatened by my behavior, don't be.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Ok. I will not play your game.
> 
> Same here.
> I will always be above you.


Above, below it really does not matter as long as the message is getting out. I feel like I have really accomplished something in the day if I can get just one person not to tip who would have otherwise tipped someone.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Above, below it really does not matter as long as the message is getting out. I feel like I have really accomplished something in the day if I can get just one person not to tip who would have otherwise tipped someone.


Ok, fine. Keep up the fight, wannabe Marine!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Why don’t you guys either block each other or just have sex already?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> wannabe Marine!


Your words not mine, I have not made any indication that I am or ever was a Marine nor that I have ever wanted to be one.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Why don't you guys either block each other or just have sex already?


Only if Uberfunitis tips me!


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

Now to drop the bomb...I think the signs that say, "Tips are not required, but appreciated" is tacky. If I earned someone's favor, great! If I haven't, I shouldn't have to ask for it.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Your words not mine, I have not made any indication that I am or ever was a Marine nor that I have ever wanted to be one.


Your either lying or being untruthful.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Bloodboughtson said:


> Now to drop the bomb...I think the signs that say, "Tips are not required, but appreciated" is tacky. If I earned someone's favor, great! If I haven't, I shouldn't have to ask for it.


I also think that they look bad, might as well be in a taxi at that point when you start putting signs up everywhere.



upyouruber said:


> Your either lying or being untruthful.


Telling the truth even if you do not like what I have to say.


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

By the way, I took an Uber today from the Shop that is fixing MY Uber Car. He has a 4.95 rating, his car was a little sloppy and he was moderately friendly. I gave him 5 Stars a 5$ tip for a really short trip. He has been driving for Uber for 2 years. My "No Tip Policy" is just that, MINE in MY car.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

The OP could be the most brilliant psychological guilt-tip ever devised, if it is working as you say it is.

The main question I have for Uberfun is, why? Why the crusade to end tipping in all forms? There are already countries where no tipping is customary, some European and Asian countries come to mind. You could just move there if you really don't want people tipping you. I don't like where the no tipping policy is heading. First it's tips, then you're going to tell me I have to adopt to the metric system. I will lead the REVOLUTION should that come to pass.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

jaystonepk said:


> The OP could be the most brilliant psychological guilt-tip ever devised, if it is working as you say it is.
> 
> The main question I have for Uberfun is, why? Why the crusade to end tipping in all forms? There are already countries where no tipping is customary, some European and Asian countries come to mind. You could just move there if you really don't want people tipping you. I don't like where the no tipping policy is heading. First it's tips, then you're going to tell me I have to adopt to the metric system. I will lead the REVOLUTION should that come to pass.


Tipping actually has not always been in the US in fact it was fought against and even laws written to try and avoid it. There is nothing that says that tipping must remain a feature of the US either. That is one of the great things about the US it has the ability to change.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Tipping actually has not always been in the US in fact it was fought against and even laws written to try and avoid it. There is nothing that says that tipping must remain a feature of the US either. That is one of the great things about the US it has the ability to change.


The history of tipping culture is irrelevant to your personal tipping policy. Your anti-tipping policy is quiet different from the OP's no tipping policy. OP wants to let people know they are not expected to tip. You actively discourage riders from tipping and will down rate if they insist. That is confusing to me personally so I'm curious about why?


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

jaystonepk said:


> The history of tipping culture is irrelevant to your personal tipping policy. Your anti-tipping policy is quiet different from the OP's no tipping policy. OP wants to let people know they are not expected to tip. You actively discourage riders from tipping and will down rate if they insist. That is confusing to me personally so I'm curious about why?


Quite honestly because I hate tipping and also receiving tips, I see it as a form of bribery there is not really much more to it than that. I started off accepting tips but simply not tipping others and it was pointed out that this was hypocritical so I changed and now I dont accept nor give tips and actively work to discourage the practice completely. It is a completely self serving reason in that I pay out more in tips than I would ever receive in tips so for me I do better if the whole system is discouraged.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Post a Free Hugs sign, too~


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

I've never viewed a tip as a bribe. It's always based on the current level of service received. I've also never tried to keep track of whether or not I was positive or negative in tips. For example, I earned $29 in tips Friday night from driving. I gave that right back after dinner out and 2 Uber rides on Saturday. I'm perfectly fine going with the cultural norms. The norm in the US is to tip for services. However, should I ever be in Japan or China where tipping is considered an insult, I will follow that norm and not insult someone while I am there.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

jaystonepk said:


> I've never viewed a tip as a bribe. It's always based on the current level of service received. I've also never tried to keep track of whether or not I was positive or negative in tips. For example, I earned $29 in tips Friday night from driving. I gave that right back after dinner out and 2 Uber rides on Saturday. I'm perfectly fine going with the cultural norms. The norm in the US is to tip for services. However, should I ever be in Japan or China where tipping is considered an insult, I will follow that norm and not insult someone while I am there.


And we go back to the history of tipping. Tipping has not always been the norm in the US nor is there any reason that it needs to remain the norm. Basically you are saying just because everyone is doing something than that thing should be done.

Just to add tipping is by no means the norm for Uber trips. If you were wanting to stick to your normative argument than tipping should not be done on Uber as it is not the norm.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> And we go back to the history of tipping. Tipping has not always been the norm in the US nor is there any reason that it needs to remain the norm. Basically you are saying just because everyone is doing something than that thing should be done.
> 
> Just to add tipping is by no means the norm for Uber trips. If you were wanting to stick to your normative argument than tipping should not be done on Uber as it is not the norm.


That's where your view and just about everyone else's view differs. The majority of Uber riders don't tip because they were conditioned to believe a tip was already included, not because they are trying change the culture. To estimate, about half of my Lyft riders tip, while only about 25% of Uber riders do. Uber/Lyft for all intents and purposes is a taxi. I expect to tip a taxi driver because that is culturally the norm in the US. All 4 of the Uber rides I've taken I've left a tip ranging from 2 to 5 bucks depending on the quality of the drivers car and whether or not they got me to my destination in an acceptable amount of time. You are free to try to change to tipping culture if you wish. Just as myself, and numerous other drivers, are free to try to change the prevailing belief an overwhelming amount of Uber riders have that the tip is already included.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

jaystonepk said:


> That's where your view and just about everyone else's view differs. The majority of Uber riders don't tip because they were conditioned to believe a tip was already included, not because they are trying change the culture. To estimate, about half of my Lyft riders tip, while only about 25% of Uber riders do. Uber/Lyft for all intents and purposes is a taxi. I expect to tip a taxi driver because that is culturally the norm in the US. All 4 of the Uber rides I've taken I've left a tip ranging from 2 to 5 bucks depending on the quality of the drivers car and whether or not they got me to my destination in an acceptable amount of time. You are free to try to change to tipping culture if you wish. Just as myself, and numerous other drivers, are free to try to change the prevailing belief an overwhelming amount of Uber riders have that the tip is already included.


Sounds fair to me, and that is why I will continue to ask not to be tipped and give one star rating to those who tip anyways.


----------



## jaystonepk (Oct 30, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Sounds fair to me, and that is why I will continue to ask not to be tipped and give one star rating to those who tip anyways.


Did we just agree to disagree on the internet without personally insulting each other? Grab your gore-tex parka's ladies and gents, for hell hath frozen over.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm so embarrassed for OP. I can't tell if this thread is a joke or not but if not, someone has a more pathetic life than I do.


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

I see nothing "wrong" with this "cultural norm". Saying to the rider, "I have a no tip policy." is to create a pause, to have the rider consider what and WHY they are doing it. They need to know I'm not craving their money. Whenever I meet someone who is just looking for a tip, my respect for them goes down. I took another Uber to pick up my car, I gave the driver a tip, because I KNEW it would bless them. THAT gives me joy. This is the joy I want my satisfied riders to feel, so, I give them a bit of resistance. I guess, I'm passing back cultural norm back to them. This way, when they break through that resistance, the blessing is there with no strings.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Bloodboughtson said:


> I see nothing "wrong" with this "cultural norm". Saying to the rider, "I have a no tip policy." is to create a pause, to have the rider consider what and WHY they are doing it. They need to know I'm not craving their money. Whenever I meet someone who is just looking for a tip, my respect for them goes down. I took another Uber to pick up my car, I gave the driver a tip, because I KNEW it would bless them. THAT gives me joy. This is the joy I want my satisfied riders to feel, so, I give them a bit of resistance. I guess, I'm passing back cultural norm back to them. This way, when they break through that resistance, the blessing is there with no strings.


Say _what_ now?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I also think that they look bad, might as well be in a taxi at that point when you start putting signs up everywhere.
> 
> Telling the truth even if you do not like what I have to say.


Again, lies or being untruthful?


----------



## Bleach (Jan 8, 2017)

Bloodboughtson said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie here and it's Day 10 Driving for Uber. Call me naive, but I'm telling my riders that I have a "No Tipping Policy". I tell tell them (and mean it) that I do it for the joy of serving. There is something about helping a lady with her groceries after telling her, "I have a No Tipping Policy, so I'm doing this for the joy of serving you." It FEELS GOOD to help people for FREE and they are often SHOCKED that they are getting something for nothing.
> 
> Like a newbie, I'm giving my riders Water, Yummy Orange Life Savers, Screen Wipes for their phone, Chargers for their android or iPhone, Tissues and Hand Sanitizer, oh, and Barf Bags.
> 
> ...


*LOL!*


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Again, lies or being untruthful?


You tell me are you telling lies or being untruthful?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You tell me are you telling lies or being untruthful?


Since I have to spell it out for you, I am the truthful one. Now run along and go play Dungeons & Dragons.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Since I have to spell it out for you, I am the truthful one. Now run along and go play Dungeons & Dragons.


I also am truthful, the fact that you do not like what I say does not change the fact that it is the truth.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I also am truthful, the fact that you do not like what I say does not change the fact that it is the truth.


More lies!
Why stop here? Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> More lies!
> Why stop here? Keep 'em coming.


You seem to believe that I am not being truthful, perhaps you could enlighten me on exactly what you think I am being untruthful about.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> You seem to believe that I am not being truthful, perhaps you could enlighten me on exactly what you think I am being untruthful about.


Ok....how do I say this????....EVERYTHING!


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Now I remember why I put that person on ignore.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Ok....how do I say this????....EVERYTHING!


I am glad that is settled than. I no longer have to worry about what you believe or don't believe.


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

Bloodboughtson said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie here and it's Day 10 Driving for Uber. Call me naive, but I'm telling my riders that I have a "No Tipping Policy". I tell tell them (and mean it) that I do it for the joy of serving. There is something about helping a lady with her groceries after telling her, "I have a No Tipping Policy, so I'm doing this for the joy of serving you." It FEELS GOOD to help people for FREE and they are often SHOCKED that they are getting something for nothing.
> 
> Like a newbie, I'm giving my riders Water, Yummy Orange Life Savers, Screen Wipes for their phone, Chargers for their android or iPhone, Tissues and Hand Sanitizer, oh, and Barf Bags.
> 
> ...


You don't need to tell pax not to tip bc Most of them don't tip. If they tip, just take it. That's for your good service. I don't understand why uber paxs are so cheap. I don't care about tips not much, but they are pathetic.



Uberfunitis said:


> I am the same way, but I actually mean it when I say please don't tip me. If they push the issue I one star them and move on.


Why are you everywhere? Uberfunitis, a enemy of the public, is very famous in DC.


----------



## YukonDew (Oct 18, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Say _what_ now?


I will translate, he is saying:

"Tips not required, but appreciated" ... ground breaking idea, I know. Then he follows up to communicate that most Pax don't tip, but sometimes when he has some good conversations, the tips are bigger. Fascinating

I might try that. My current approach of announcing to each new Pax that I want them to sit quietly so they can concentrate on how big of a tip they can afford to give me is not working....


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am glad that is settled than. I no longer have to worry about what you believe or don't believe.


Explains your silly attitude. SMH


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

Transporter_011 said:


> I had a guy try and tip me $2 dollars cash yesterday on an uber black run. I picked this dude up from a $15 million dollar estate in Carlton Woods and took him to the airport 50 minutes away. I just told him "Hey, man. Don't bother. You clearly need it more than I do."
> 
> ZING!!! That's that uber life yo!!


2dollars. That's good lunch money at the Costco for a hotdog combo and still get like 40 cents left.


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Say _what_ now?


Too deep? Or too convoluted? Well if you haven't figured it out yet. I'm Christian, I live for the one who said, "the greatest are the ones who are the servants of all" and "it is more blessed to give than receive". So, things are a little different in my car.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Bloodboughtson said:


> Too deep? Or too convoluted? Well if you haven't figured it out yet. I'm Christian, I live for the one who said, "the greatest are the ones who are the servants of all" and "it is more blessed to give than receive". So, things are a little different in my car.


Do you play worship radio and try to convert your heathen pax?


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Bloodboughtson said:


> Too deep? Or too convoluted? Well if you haven't figured it out yet. I'm Christian, I live for the one who said, "the greatest are the ones who are the servants of all" and "it is more blessed to give than receive". So, things are a little different in my car.


WWJD? 
He'd freakin' TIP Uber Drivers - that is what!
He actually had A LOT to say about money.
Hoping you don't PREACH at your riders.
My guess is you probably do.


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

ÜberKraut said:


> WWJD?
> He'd freakin' TIP Uber Drivers - that is what!
> He actually had A LOT to say about money.
> Hoping you don't PREACH at your riders.
> My guess is you probably do.


Preach and pray for poops haha.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

ÜberKraut said:


> WWJD?
> He'd freakin' TIP Uber Drivers - that is what!
> He actually had A LOT to say about money.
> Hoping you don't PREACH at your riders.
> My guess is you probably do.


I have often thought my Uber driving either fell into 'charity' or 'pennance'


----------



## ÜberKraut (Jan 12, 2018)

Note to forum: Bloodboughtson's type THRIVES on persecution.
Probably explains a lot about the length of this thread.
Logical/Analytical thinking doesn't go over very well either.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

ÜberKraut said:


> WWJD?
> He'd freakin' TIP Uber Drivers - that is what!
> He actually had A LOT to say about money.
> Hoping you don't PREACH at your riders.
> My guess is you probably do.


I actually doubt he would tip his Uber driver. He would more than likely give some long talk about how you should give up worldly possessions and follow him. I actually doubt he would have even paid for the Uber ride to begin with as you should not be concerned with material things. He very much provably would have tipped you with witnessing to you and probably giving you food and drink but not cold hard cash. Unless you are the government.


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> I have often thought my Uber driving either fell into 'charity' or 'pennance'


Have you waited for 3.75 trips for 2hours? Your income would be 1.875 an hour before expense. Hahaha.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

5 pages of responses to this phony post? C'mon people!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Jayjay9317 said:


> Have you waited for 3.75 trips for 2hours? Your income would be 1.875 an hour before expense. Hahaha.


No reason to wait for those trips they come left and right in the city at least.


----------



## Jayjay9317 (Nov 22, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> No reason to wait for those trips they come left and right in the city at least.


I'm joking, yo.



kdyrpr said:


> 5 pages of responses to this phony post? C'mon people!


That's what UP.net is for. Hahahah.


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Do you play worship radio and try to convert your heathen pax?


Nope! That would be too Codependent. They like my Imagine Dragons station, I also pass them my Aux cord when they want to be the trip DJ. I let them lead and control the conversation. I just serve them, His image bearers.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Every driver is an Independent Contractor. To each have their own philosophy and reason to provide the service of the level they, as an IC, see fit.

Having said that, personal attacks will not be tolerated any further in this thread. Please keep the discussion related to the topic.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

DocT said:


> Every driver is an Independent Contractor. To each have their own philosophy and reason to provide the service of the level they, as an IC, see fit.
> 
> Having said that, personal attacks will not be tolerated any further in this thread. Please keep the discussion related to the topic.


BRAVO.. !!!

was wondering....

Jesus....?

Travis....?

Jesus freak....?

We worked very hard to change this....8>O

Please stop subjecting your pax....

To this confusing and arbitrary...

Self emollient policy....

To satisfy you need to feel superior....

And please just STFU and drive...

Your car is NOT a church....

They have buildings for that...

Thank God I'm a monkey...

Allows me to laugh...

At the ridiculousness of some...8>O

Go in peace...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Rakos said:


> BRAVO.. !!!
> 
> was wondering....
> 
> ...


I am working hard to revert the tipping policy back to what it was, I doubt I will ever be successful but I will endeavor to try one passenger at a time.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Bloodboughtson said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie here and it's Day 10 Driving for Uber. Call me naive, but I'm telling my riders that I have a "No Tipping Policy". I tell tell them (and mean it) that I do it for the joy of serving. There is something about helping a lady with her groceries after telling her, "I have a No Tipping Policy, so I'm doing this for the joy of serving you." It FEELS GOOD to help people for FREE and they are often SHOCKED that they are getting something for nothing.
> 
> Like a newbie, I'm giving my riders Water, Yummy Orange Life Savers, Screen Wipes for their phone, Chargers for their android or iPhone, Tissues and Hand Sanitizer, oh, and Barf Bags.
> 
> ...


This is either a troll or a nuthouse escapee.



Uberfunitis said:


> You are already being compensated for that excellent service in the form of the fare being paid. The expectation of most passengers is that fare is just and complete compensation for the service rendered so there is no need for additional compensation in the form of a bribe (tip)


I had a psx tell me the other day they thought I got the entire fare that they paid. Most people actually have no clue what we're making and most think it's far more than it is.



Uberfunitis said:


> I actually doubt he would tip his Uber driver. He would more than likely give some long talk about how you should give up worldly possessions and follow him. I actually doubt he would have even paid for the Uber ride to begin with as you should not be concerned with material things. He very much provably would have tipped you with witnessing to you and probably giving you food and drink but not cold hard cash. Unless you are the government.


Actually knowing how little make, and not being a lazy, entitled millenial, he would walk.


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

Rakos said:


> BRAVO.. !!!
> 
> was wondering....
> 
> ...


Looks like you got a last jab in. I don't preach to my riders. I just serve them with care. They don't know why I do it, so there is no need to mock me for being Christian.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Bloodboughtson said:


> Looks like you got a last jab in. I don't preach to my riders. I just serve them with care. They don't know why I do it, so there is no need to mock me for being Christian.


Don't mean to mock you...

Your dedication is admirable...

Butt...

this forum has hashed the tipping issue...

Ad nauseum...drivers need their tips...

If you personally don't believe in it...

Just like Uberfunitis...8>O

you can practice what you feel...ur an IC...

Just don't be surprised the responses...

That you get from drivers here...

As always...good luck...

And play YOUR OWN game...8>)

God Bless you and keep you safe...

Rakos


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

I have now learned. "Conform" "Conform" "Conform" or get Mocked, Mocked, Mocked. I should have lurked before posting.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Bloodboughtson said:


> I have now learned. "Conform" "Conform" "Conform" or get Mocked, Mocked, Mocked. I should have lurked before posting.


Never change who you are to please others!


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Don't mean to mock you...
> 
> Your dedication is admirable...
> 
> ...


Thanks, man really I want you and everyone here to be really fruitful in all of your efforts. I will stay away from the Tip subject from now on.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> Never change who you are to please others!


Well said and liked...8>)


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

Uberfunitis said:


> Never change who you are to please others!


Thanks, it's all good! I have learned a lot with this thread. I have much more to learn.


----------



## Rupesh Acharya (Mar 14, 2018)

Bloodboughtson said:


> Hi, I'm a newbie here and it's Day 10 Driving for Uber. Call me naive, but I'm telling my riders that I have a "No Tipping Policy". I tell tell them (and mean it) that I do it for the joy of serving. There is something about helping a lady with her groceries after telling her, "I have a No Tipping Policy, so I'm doing this for the joy of serving you." It FEELS GOOD to help people for FREE and they are often SHOCKED that they are getting something for nothing.
> 
> Like a newbie, I'm giving my riders Water, Yummy Orange Life Savers, Screen Wipes for their phone, Chargers for their android or iPhone, Tissues and Hand Sanitizer, oh, and Barf Bags.
> 
> ...


Tips is your issue. But giving them candy and water is plain stupid and ******ed. Might as well shine their shoes while you are at it.



Uberfunitis said:


> I have every intention to discourage tipping in any way that I have available it is a horrible system and it costs me more money than I get. It is in my self serving interest to continue to discourage tipping in all forms.


You are just being an idiot!


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Rupesh Acharya said:


> You are just being an idiot!


We all have our own priorities, I am sorry that my priority does not align with yours.


----------



## Bloodboughtson (Mar 15, 2018)

Rupesh Acharya said:


> Tips is your issue. But giving them candy and water is plain stupid and ******ed. Might as well shine their shoes while you are at it.
> 
> You are just being an idiot!


Seriously, just calm down man. I have a blast driving for people and giving them a time of rest, fun, entertainment, or just a time to vent. The ones that take long trips with me leave my car telling me they really had a good time being in my car. So really, what's wrong with that? It's not hurting anyone including other Rideshare Drivers. Last night after telling a couple that I have a no tipping policy in my car responded with, "Really? That makes me want to tip you more!", my reply, "If you getting something out of tipping me, than I'm not going to stop you!" It's all said in a fun and light tone.
As for the amenities, I had a girl in my car that was quite drunk this morning, she asked me to pull over, she opened her door and puked. Then after the State Troopers left, we drove on and she puked in one of the barf bags I provide. So, the first thing I would want to do is blow my nose, (tissues provided), get that puke out of my mouth, (water provided), then I would want to get that taste out of my mouth, (mints provided). I consider it a privilege to serve as a designated driver for the inebriated and bring down those DUI numbers. Part of all that is providing what that person needs to get through it. Again, what's wrong with that?


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Post a Free Hugs sign, too~


I am seriously thinking of having free hug sign in the car.
But how can I tell it is only for attractive girls???


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Dice Man said:


> I am seriously thinking of having free hug sign in the car.
> But how can I tell it is only for attractive girls???


"Uglies needn't apply"


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

To OP. Just in case you did not know .. there option to refund your rider under help menu. No tipping policy combined with free rides should make your Uber experience even more enjoyable.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I didn't know Jesus does Uber.

I'ma nice dude but if you give me cash tip im grabbing and if you tell me you're tipping in app you better and not fake about it.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am the same way, but I actually mean it when I say please don't tip me. If they push the issue I one star them and move on.


What? You can't be serious!


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

This is pure stupidity. Entertain your riders and give out free stuff while only making $5 the whole trip? And you don't want tips? Sure you're an independent contractor. But your actions do affect other drivers because passengers thanks to you will expect every driver to provide limo service while paying cheap fare. And all done without tipping. Don't be a loser.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Bloodboughtson said:


> They in return gave me a $20 tip on the app


This is how we know you are not being truthful, in order to get tips via the app you need to tell uber you want that feature turned on. How long will this troll thread go on?


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

wk1102 said:


> Sigh...


 oh man that made you sigh? It made me throw up. I hate the taste of vomit in the morning...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

btone31 said:


> This is pure stupidity. Entertain your riders and give out free stuff while only making $5 the whole trip? And you don't want tips? Sure you're an independent contractor. But your actions do affect other drivers because passengers thanks to you will expect every driver to provide limo service while paying cheap fare. And all done without tipping. Don't be a loser.


I am a passenger at least as much as I drive. Increasing standards would not be a bad thing in any way.


----------

